# [SOLVED] Linux Mint 13: Bluetooth Issue



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a generic bluetooth dongle, Version 3.0 which is able to connect my iPod Touch and iPad but not my Apple wireless keyboard. I use Blueman as my Bluetooth manager. When I try to connect the keyboard I get this message,

Bluetooth Authentication

Authorization request for: Apple Wireless Keyboard (*E8 followed by the mask numbe*r) Service: Human Interface Device Service (HID)

*Always accept*; *Accept*; *Deny*

I can't make heads or tails what I should do next. I'll assume the E in front of the mask number is an error message.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Linux Mint 13: Bluetooth Issue*

If you click Accept then the keyboard may work.
Next time it is plugged in, you will see same question, so Accept Always will
prevent you from seeing this message.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Linux Mint 13: Bluetooth Issue*



hal8000 said:


> If you click Accept then the keyboard may work.
> Next time it is plugged in, you will see same question, so Accept Always will
> prevent you from seeing this message.



Specs:
Linux Mint Maya Mate 64bit
Processor: AM3+ FX 4130 / AM3+ FX 4300
Motherboard: GA-78LMT-SP2 / GA-78LMT-SP2 AM3+
Custom build

These are my issues.

1. Apple Keyboard has an E before the mask number: Apple Wireless Keyboard ( E8:aa:bb:cc:dd;ee) Service: Human Interface Device Service (HID)
2. When Bluetooth ask for Authentication iT says to: Always accept, Accept, or Deny

When I say* Always accept* nothing happens. I then attempt to set-up the keyboard via the Bluetooth Assistant window. I'm able to see my Apple Wireless Keyboard and it has an red circle with a line through icon before the keyboard icon. I try to pair the keyboard anyway, a 4 digit number comes up but the "Forward" option remains "gray" and in a couple of seconds, "fail to add" device.

This is what I've discovered so far...

After going into the terminal I got this...
1. [email protected] ~ $ hidd --connect E8:06:88:5A:A0:55
HID create error 13 (Permission denied)

2. When I moved my USB dongle to another port I recieved this message.
Device 'Apple Wireless Keyboard' (E8:06:88:5A:A0:55) wants access to the service '00001124-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb'.

I've search the web and the only thing I came upon was this site called MetaGer http://code.metager.de/source/xref/linux/bluetooth/bluez/lib/uuid.

From what I can tell it gives a list of error codes and possible patches? I'm not for sure because I'm a novice, it stiil Greek (for now) to me. If you scroll down to # 89 you'll see the same error code as my keyboard.

89#define HID_UUID "00001124-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb

Is this a possible solution or fix to my issue with pairing my keyboard via bluetooth? If it is, what does this number or code mean and how would I go about using this patch? That is if it is a patch. Thank you for any assistance you can give me.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Linux Mint 13: Bluetooth Issue*

I've done a quick google and found the following:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Apple_Keyboard

However both these articles do not refer to your apple wireless
keyboard. 

I think in this case you will be unlucky, Apple generally write software
for a limited amount of hardware and do not give much sufficient details
for third party drivers to be wrote.

The keyboard will work fine on Apple, but if you do get it working you
will probably find that some of the function keys may not work.

The Linux HCL is listed below:

LinuxQuestions.org HCL - Main Index

Wirelesskeyboards are listed under I/O


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Linux Mint 13: Bluetooth Issue*

Yeah, i've pretty much given up on Apple keyboard working. When I using Mint Mate 15 the keyboard connected no problems, it when I went with Mint 13, I had issues. Oh well, I guess I'll get a generic keyboard. Thanks for the link and assistance.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*UPDATE:* 

Linux Mint 13 (Maya-Mate)
I've been working on trying to pair a (Apple) wireless keyboards for a month. Finally, I found a solution.

Blueman Bluetooth manager, would occasionally flash an error message: "Fail to lauch Thunar. You can enter an alternative browser in service self." I opened Blueman, clicked on local services, scrolled down to the *Advanced option*, and opened it up. The Advanced option box had thunar/obnx %/ written there. I still don't have a full understanding of what Thunar does but I surmised it's some sort of file system that's needed to run anytype of wireless bluetooth device(s), especially for Linux Mint 13 (Maya Mate). I found Thunar in Package Manager, but when I marked them for installation I recieved a warning, "these packages are unstable, haven't been tested, and could compromise the security of your computer". I Ducked search again and came upon a thread were someone mentioned that Thunar was a no go, as was Nautilus so, his other option was to try Dolphin. I tried Nautilus and I recieved the same warnings as I did with Thunar. I tried Dolphin. Again, I searched Package Manager, clicked the first two packages for Dolphin for installation.

*dolphin 4.4.8.5-0Ubuntu0.1 4.4.8.5-0Ubuntu0.1 file manager*
*kdesdk-dolphins-plugins 4.4.8.5-0Ubuntu0.1 4.4.8.5-0Ubuntu0.1 dolphin VCS plugins*


I restarted my computer, and after the second attempt to pair, the Apple and e-Source wireless bluetooth keyboards. Yahoo! Now all of my bluetooth devices (mouse, headphones, speakers) pair & connect. I should note, if you using a USB dongle like me with Linux Mint(Maya) 13, dongle ver 3.0 will work not ver. 4.0, different kernel.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

I've used many desktop environments in linux over last 14 years but I always come back to KDE. Its currently Linus Torvalds choice of desktop as well, so if its good enough for him, its good enough for me.

Thanks for marking [solved] you can also use hcitool to diadnose bluetooth problems.
hcitool dev

will list all connected bluetooth devices.


----------

